# Recommended % and use?



## Dietz (28/3/18)

Hi everyone!
Just got my next DIY supplies and just want some pointers regarding Start flavor %es as Ive never really worked with them before.

What would you recommended the % to start with on the following Concentrates:
- (FA) Fresh Cream (Cream Fresh) - im only planning to use it to 'bind' fruity recipes.
- (INW) Cactus
- (BV) Black Ice Concentrate WS23
- (CAP) Super Sweet Concentrate
- (INW) Orange Shisha 
- (INW) Raspberry Shisha
- (INW) Strawberry Shisha

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (28/3/18)

Super sweet and fresh cream you'll want to use super low, like 0.25% - 0.5%, cactus sometimes lower (all of my recipes that use it are around 0.1%). I haven't used them extensively but I've heard that majority of the INW concentrates are potent, so I'd start around 2% and work up from there. Perhaps one of the other mixers could tell you where the ceiling on those are. Then just play around with percentages to figure out what works best for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

these %'s will be subjective of course:

(FA) Fresh Cream (Cream Fresh) - 0.5%
- (INW) Cactus - 0.5-1%
- (BV) Black Ice Concentrate WS23 - 1-2%
- (CAP) Super Sweet Concentrate - 0.25% (I truly do not sweetner but at this low % I cant taste it so it works for me)
- (INW) Orange Shisha 1-3%
- (INW) Raspberry Shisha 1-3%
- (INW) Strawberry Shisha 1-3%

hope that helps a little bit...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (29/3/18)

I think this was my Best selection of concentrates to Date!! Made 4 mixes last night and I loved them all, this has never been the case before there has always been at least one failure when it came to my Experimental mixes

Thanks for all the input from everyone, the recommendations helped alot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

